# would you guys buy a 6.0 0r 6.4?



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im still dumptruck hunting. Found a 05 F550 and a 08 F350, both diesel 4 wheel drives. The 08 is a early 08 job 1 or 2 build. I was wanting a 550 sized truck but a 350 would probably do alright for now. Both are clean low miles 9ft dump beds. I think I could get the 05 for 3-4 grand less than the 08. Which one would you guys go with? If I got the 08 I could get the 7yr 200k mile extended engine warranty which would be nice


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

For 4 grand extra I would buy the 08. Just having the warranty would be piece of mind.

I have a nice 07 GMC. Thumbs Up


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

haha I bet you do. I want a new 550 but I think a used 350 would do getting me back on my feet for now. Used 550s are expensive, especially used gm medium dutys


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

if you don't need the capacity of a 550 then go with the F350.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Id be hauling dirt and gravel just as much as lighter stuff. So the more weight capacity the better. My gut instinct is telling me to stay away from 6.0s and early 08 6.4s


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Economic times are still bad as far as I'm concerned. You can get a better deal on a used truck compared to a new one. The biggest difference is you will usually get better financing on a new truck.

I bought a new truck in 2009 only because they gave me $17,500 off MSRP.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

I would buy the 550 6.0. The engine is not that hard to work on.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

dealers arent working much pricewise on new 550s. If it was a 06 or 07 6.0 id think a little more about that one


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Any one else? Found out today the 08 has the motor under warranty until oct 2013, which would be nice


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

An over worked 350 will need more repair than a lighter use 550.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats true, I didnt look at it that way


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I gave up looking for a nice 450 or 550 and bought a International 4700 cab and chassis. Found a really nice dump box off a over worked F-450 and put the two together. Truck has a GVW of 23400lbs. Which is under CDL, still has hydraulic brakes and really isn't any bigger than a F-350 super cab. NEVER have to worry about over loading because of the size of the truck vs size of box. If it fits it will haul it.... Very easy to work on with the flip up front end.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I found a decent deal on a 07 chevy 5500, thinking about getting it this week


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

OhioPlower;1283401 said:


> I found a decent deal on a 07 chevy 5500, thinking about getting it this week


definetly more truck i think than the F 550 what are the specs on it ?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

2 wheel drive allison auto, I believe its a LMM motor, so thats 330hp, 19500 gvw, 4.88 gears, Its a regular cab with a 10ft dump bed, 10k miles


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id go for the 550 with the 6.0, the 6.4 isnt any easier to work on than the 6.0 plus its got all the emissions.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im thinkin about going the GM route, cant beat the Dmax/Ally


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

go to your local ford dealer with the VIN and get an oasis report on the 6.0, see if its had warrenty work, pick up a scanguage from autozone for $150 and on the test drive see what the oil temp and coolant temps are (they are supposed to be within 15*), 6.0s with proper maintence are just as durable as a 7.3, synthetic oil every 5k with a ford oil filter, fuel filters every 10k, put a coolant filter on it and flush the cooling system with restore and restore plus and refill with an EC1 coolant. .6.4s need similar work, but without a DPF delete your not getting much better then 10mpg, in which i would rather just have a V10 as there cheaper to work on

By the way, all the newer trucks are having EGR issues, cummins has trans/diff problems, Dmax has injector issues and the allisons dont really like to be tuned to heavy. and the older 7.3s had their issues as well, worse case senario, take the 5k you save on the f550 put in headstuds/egr delete, reflash the computer with a mild SCT tune and you will have a bullitproof heavier duty truck


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

OhioPlower;1283428 said:


> Im thinkin about going the GM route, cant beat the Dmax/Ally


I have worked on quite a few GM 4500/5500 and found that they eat front axle kingpins( they are to small). Electricals problems seem to be the norm as well. Keep in mind that these trucks are no longer being produced so parts may be hard to get and expensive.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for that info, I found a good deal on a F350 V10, gonna look at it this week. I figure itll get me by for now and ill get a 550 in a few years


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

cet;1282698 said:


> For 4 grand extra I would buy the 08. Just having the warranty would be piece of mind.
> 
> I have a nice 07 GMC. Thumbs Up


the 08 is a 350 though! we have enough problems with the 6.0Ls and damn leaking egr coolers, they WILL all leak eventually.. dont let them cause you to get major rep airs down the road, get a delete kit or bulletproof diesel stainless cooler asap for it.

Stay far away from 08-10s.. the 6.4L you need some major modifications to keep em from popping.. coolant routing kits, egr deletes, removal of dpf, tunes etc.

I cant tell you in one whole page of paper how many guys i know with 08s+s 6.4Ls that NEVER get 10mpg haha, its crazy, empty they might see 10 and our 6.0s get 10mpg pulling a 20k trailer!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would stay away from the 6.0. I have worked private ambulance for the last 32 years. All Fords. The 7.3 ROCKS, the 6.0 has WAY TOO MANY problems. I have had 3 different ambulances that I drive 250 miles a shift most times. They all have spent way too much time in the Ford garage! They don't even reach 100 k before they need major repairs. A 7.3 have gone 200k BEFORE anything needs repaired or replaced.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

MickiRig1;1286600 said:


> I would stay away from the 6.0. I have worked private ambulance for the last 32 years. All Fords. The 7.3 ROCKS, the 6.0 has WAY TOO MANY problems. I have had 3 different ambulances that I drive 250 miles a shift most times. They all have spent way too much time in the Ford garage! They don't even reach 100 k before they need major repairs. A 7.3 have gone 200k BEFORE anything needs repaired or replaced.


thats because your garage fails at maintence, 7.3s still have issues with oil coolers, oil pans, HPOPs, trans rebuilds, etc



Ramairfreak98ss;1286132 said:


> the 08 is a 350 though! we have enough problems with the 6.0Ls and damn leaking egr coolers, they WILL all leak eventually.. dont let them cause you to get major rep airs down the road, get a delete kit or bulletproof diesel stainless cooler asap for it.
> 
> Stay far away from 08-10s.. the 6.4L you need some major modifications to keep em from popping.. coolant routing kits, egr deletes, removal of dpf, tunes etc.
> 
> I cant tell you in one whole page of paper how many guys i know with 08s+s 6.4Ls that NEVER get 10mpg haha, its crazy, empty they might see 10 and our 6.0s get 10mpg pulling a 20k trailer!


the egr coolers end up going after the oil cooler gets clogged, which is usually caused by the ford gold coolant braking down, flushing out with an ELC cat type coolant solves a lot of issues with the 6.0s if you do it early enough


----------

